# MK677 Log - Superior Peptide



## JJB1 (Aug 22, 2014)

I believe I have just found the best way to use MK677.
I started thinking about it last night that no matter how much I put under my tongue, only so much gets pulled into my blood stream sublingually and the rest I have to swallow. Sublingual absorption is approximately 90% pulled along with the grain alcohol. The rest gets swallowed with only a 30% absorption rate. So, why not take 5mg every few hours to get the full 90% absorption into the blood stream?


I tested this last night and took a small dose of around 5mg which is very little and held it under my tongue for around two minutes while I made a protein/oat drink. By the time I finished making my drink most of the MK677 had fully absorbed sublingually. In then chugged my drink and went to bed. I repeated this routine each time I woke up to use the bathroom. What happened was my dreams were like nothing you could imagine, so life-like and real it was scary. 


The first post MK677 dose I had a horrible nightmare where I was being tortured by a force not of this world. This is the creepy part. I shit you not. I could literally feel the physical pain of being tortured and it lasted what felt like 10 full minutes. It was terrible!


I woke up 4 hours later and did my next sublingual 5mg MK677 dose and held it under my tongue while I made my protein/oat drink, then chugged it. The same thing happened. My dreams were angry dreams where I was screaming and telling at the top of my lungs at people out of rage and frustration. The dreams were so incredibly real!!! I woke up 4 hours later and repeated the procedure again.


Another big note was the level of hand numbness was extreme. With my first two dosings I'd say I actually took more than 5mg MK677 but with a little thought I realized that only approximately 5mg was able to get pulled in sublingually with the grain alcohol.


I believe this method will give the greatest HGH output. 5mg every 4 hours or so and let all of it sit under your tongue until you no longer taste the grain alcohol or feel it's burn. 


I am only using MK677 currently for HGH output. I ran out of huperzine A and couldn't afford cjcDAC, pramipexole facks me up too hard the next day. My hands were so numb last night that I'm convinced with this method MK677 is all I need, the poor man's HGH.


----------



## JJB1 (Aug 23, 2014)

I took my 5mg 4 times in the last 9 hours and had a protein drink with each. I took NyQuil before bed as well. My dreams were crazy!!! I dreamed I was murdered but remained here as a ghost. I could fly and only crazy homeless people could see me. Hahahaha 
The experience of being murdered was in a car and I could feel the sensation of incredibly fast speed as the car shot a hundred miles an hour over an embankment off a cliff.


----------



## JJB1 (Aug 25, 2014)

My body weight has increased several pounds since jumping back on MK677.  I started my cut diet 5 weeks ago at a weight of 253.  My body dropped down to 239.  Since starting back on MK677 my weight is back up to 248Lbs. I notice the MK677 heals my muscles much faster and keeps me full looking but I retain a lot of water. My sleep is much better on MK677.


----------



## JJB1 (Aug 26, 2014)

*Products marked down as much as 70%. 
Inventory Clearance for New Product. 
Upgrading some Peptides to 5mg and 10mg per vial.

70% OFF
Ipamorelin 2mg
CJC-1295 DAC 2mg
COUPON CODE:  70CLEARANCE

*SPECIAL VALID WHILE SUPPLIES LAST*
**COUPONS CANNOT BE APPLIED ON PREVIOUS ORDERS. COUPONS CANNOT BE COMBINED WITH OTHER OFFERS.


CLICK MY BANNER FOR SUPERIOR PEPTlDE

50% OFF
Hexarelin 2mg
Thymosin Beta-4 2mg
CJC-1295 2mg
GHRP-6 5mg
GHRP-2 5mg
Frag 176-191 5mg
MK-2866 30mL
LGD-4033 30mL
GW-1516 30mL
COUPON CODE:  50CLEARANCE

*SPECIAL VALID WHILE SUPPLIES LAST*
**COUPONS CANNOT BE APPLIED ON PREVIOUS ORDERS. COUPONS CANNOT BE COMBINED WITH OTHER OFFERS.


CLICK MY BANNER FOR SUPERIOR PEPTlDE


30% OFF
All other Research Peptides, Research Proteins, Research Liquids
COUPON CODE:  30AUGOFF


*SPECIAL VALID WHILE SUPPLIES LAST*
**COUPONS CANNOT BE APPLIED ON PREVIOUS ORDERS. COUPONS CANNOT BE COMBINED WITH OTHER OFFERS.


CLICK MY BANNER FOR SUPERIOR PEPTlDE


Coupons required to enter at checkout to honor discount.*


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 26, 2014)

Time to stock up on the best gh oral pep around!! Get it while it lasts guys.

Click my banner and make things happen!


----------



## JJB1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Rambo was correct in telling me that clen will get rid of all water bloat from MK-677. My abs look great after only a few days.


----------



## JJB1 (Sep 13, 2014)

I kicked my MK dose up to 50mg split dosing just for the hell of it. I finally got some huperzine A and and dosing it 2-3 times a day at 200mcg, and I'm taking .2mg pramipexole before bed and .1mg more in the middle of the night when I go to the bathroom. The somatostatin inhibition from huperzine and prami really kicked up the level of hand numbness a notch.


----------



## rambo99 (Sep 13, 2014)

*SARMS SALE 50% OFF!!! 

You can get mk677 for half off! !

PLEASE CLICK ON MY BANNER OR LINK AND USE CODE: 50SARMS50

CLICK FOR SUPERIORPEPTIDES.COM*


----------



## JJB1 (Sep 20, 2014)

I've gone through 3 1/2 bottles and recovery reminds me of when I was 20 years old. I just trained 15 out of 16 days with 2 hours of weights and an hour of cardio. This is unreal at my age of 46.


----------

